# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with David Markland



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The latest Big Scary News is online, and Badger sits down with David Markland of Midsummer Scream. its the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
https://s3.amazonaws.com/news.bigscaryshow.com/BSN_Ep78.mp3


----------

